
Why Firefox Is Shrinking: Mobile Browser Market To Explode  - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/why_firefox_is_shrinking_its_browser_mobile_market_to_explode
======
annoyed
i'm a firm believer that the web browser in its current incarnation isn't
suitable for mobile. trying to consume desktop content on mobile screens is
like drinking one tiny sip at a time: great in a pinch, but tiresome
otherwise.

